# my bargain cabinet



## mavrick1981 (Jun 27, 2011)

hi guys i picked this cabinet up on ebay for $5 the other day now all i have to do is convert it for my diamonds... there only hatchies so ive got a while to get it done.
ive seen some really good looking conversions on here and cant wait to get in to it myself. sorry about the terrible pic


----------



## Erebos (Jun 27, 2011)

Good luck with it mate looks like a good score.


----------



## woody101 (Jun 27, 2011)

WOW jealous ! whats the L x H x D


----------



## mavrick1981 (Jun 27, 2011)

1800 w x 1100 h x 400 d


----------



## medz84 (Jun 27, 2011)

are you going to make it deeper?


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow - lots of room to roam. It's a particularly good score because you have two glass doors already. That saves you an absolute fortune, not to mention the pain of getting them to hang straight! Have fun getting creative.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 27, 2011)

they are normally deeper than that, did you measure right?


----------



## Khagan (Jun 27, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> they are normally deeper than that, did you measure right?



When i was searching most i found were only 400 deep, only a few were around 500 and none at 600.


----------



## mavrick1981 (Jun 27, 2011)

The only thing I didn't measure was the depth I was just rough guessing at 400. I'll check it out tomorrow tho


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 27, 2011)

Bargain!! Have fun


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 28, 2011)

Khagan said:


> When i was searching most i found were only 400 deep, only a few were around 500 and none at 600.



Most of the time they are between 450 and 550 but maybe we are just lucky..


----------



## mavrick1981 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah it's actually 450 deep.... My bad


----------



## Schnecke (Jul 8, 2011)

Agreeing on the converted cabinets! Nice choice  Beauty of that cabinet is you could make seperate enclosures if you needed to before allowing them to roam in the entire space, should you convert it into one single enclosure.

They make fantastic, sound, well made enclosures and fitting the electrics and cages into them make them a really functional reptile enclosure for a fraction of a newly built/bought one and I think they look really smart.

This is my newly converted crystal cabinet for my jungle, once he upgrades (can never be ready too early I think, he can always use it as a jungle gym in the meantime, even before he lives there permenantly.

It measures (on the inside) 85cm long x 38cm deep x 125cm high (400 Litres internally) and has a 200w black ceramic heat lamp and compact uv fluro fitted (needed lighting as well and the uv can't hurt) and the white thermostat probe sits about 30cm below the heat lamp above the currently highest basking spot (higher branches will be screwed in as the need for more height is required, but my hatchy is only 6 months old as of yesterday so won't need the whole space for a while yet)

I have put artificial turf (that I got from work, highest and thickest quality we have) and there is a stem of fake plant there too. All I need to get is a hide and a water dish. The thermostat is a duel plug so it runs both the heat lamp and timer on off for the lighting too, so I just set and forget (with digi display that you can see there when the I was running a temp test)

Left door has internal lock and right door has external lock. All in all, I personally think I have done well for a new keeper and I think the pannelling will leave Moose feeling less exposed when he does eventually upgrade to this enclosure.

Here is it so far:


----------



## mavrick1981 (Jul 8, 2011)

That looks awesome schnecke plenty of room. I'm coming along with mine slowly... Got the lights in at the moment. Just trying to source some foam for the backgrounds before I go any further really. Going to need some inspiration for some background designs....


----------



## Schnecke (Jul 9, 2011)

I was tempted to put a background into mine, but as it's shallow (38cm front to back on the inside) I have decided to leave it as-is. I think one day I'll get another one that's deeper and do something like that to it, but for now this will be more than adequate and with a bit more decoration it'll be fine.

I think I liked the cabinet conversion idea, as Pythonmum said, it's the pre-hung doors are great, my doors even have a extra little piece of wood on the front of one that goes in front of the other (overlapping) that almost locks the 2 together which gives me more piece of mind.

Plus, they remain a great piece of furniture


----------



## 1woma (Jul 9, 2011)

Schnecke said:


> I was tempted to put a background into mine, but as it's shallow (38cm front to back on the inside) I have decided to leave it as-is. I think one day I'll get another one that's deeper and do something like that to it, but for now this will be more than adequate and with a bit more decoration it'll be fine.
> 
> I think I liked the cabinet conversion idea, as Pythonmum said, it's the pre-hung doors are great, my doors even have a extra little piece of wood on the front of one that goes in front of the other (overlapping) that almost locks the 2 together which gives me more piece of mind.
> 
> Plus, they remain a great piece of furniture



the cabinet im converting now has doors like that to, its an bali style tv cabinet, with a three year old any extra locks r always a bonus. i really like rockwalls and thats the reason i havent converted my china cabinet yet, i think it may be to narrow especially after adding a wall.


----------



## Schnecke (Jul 9, 2011)

I figure if I have it furnished well with the right amount of branches and plants, then my snake won't worry too much about the lack of a pretty background  If I had a melamine enclosure I'd go all out on a background to dress it up (I'd have to buy one though as I'm not creative enough)

I was looking for a bali style cabinet originally, before I converted the one I have.

I also looked into converting a corner TV cabinet but many have shelves that are next to impossible to remove without damaging the cabinet itself, so i stuck with what I had.

My partner also has a converted display cabinet, his is 2 metres high, but has similar space for the enclosure part, as it's raised, with doors and shelves under it and just 2 glass doors at the front.


----------



## mavrick1981 (Jan 25, 2012)

finally found a bit of time to get started on my background.... it still needs work here are a couple of pics


----------



## Ryant16 (Jan 25, 2012)

How did you do the tree and buddha? Looks awesome


----------



## crl94 (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow that's amazing!! Ever think of making a bussiness out of it? I guess not much in demand :/


----------



## spinner_collis (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks great, I started on a similar enclosure but decided it would get the better of me and decided to get one built by Stein Enclosures. Still have the shell and am now reconsidering starting again and making it into 2 sections to but some stimmies in at a later stage.


----------



## mavrick1981 (Jan 26, 2012)

No way I would ever make a business out of doing this it's way too frustrating...
 but it is rewarding when it's looking like something...

Ryant I cheated with the Buddha it's a statue I had laying around and the tree is just foam and expanda foam carved into a shape of a tree and then everything got covered in a grout mix

Spinner_collis yeah I would prefer a stein enclosure but it was something I really wanted to have a go at doing its just SOO messy... Lol


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a couch just like yours.


----------



## Gruni (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm ony starting out and so my two ft fishtank conversion willl do me but that is such a steal, I wish I could find a bargain like that. I'll be most curious to see the final product and I'm sure your snakes will love it.


----------



## Bedella (Jan 28, 2012)

That Backwall looks AWESOME!! haha i should get into gear and make one for mine haha looks really good!


----------

